# Poljot Chronograph



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

....the old ones had a 45 min register and the newer 3133 chronos have a 30 min register.

My question is do we know when , roughly, the change over occured so that the age could be established as pre or post '19xx'

Need a pic to illustrate


















Thanks


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

David,

Very nice pic














.

The 3017 looks gorgeous I must keep looking but they seem to be a bit thin on the ground!!

I eagerly await the arrival of a black face 3133 - due sometime in the next two weeks or so.

As to your question - no idea I 'm still very much a learner.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> Very nice pic .


Not mine, borrowed from the library


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

I have been looking at a few Russian watchsites and remembered that I had seen something about this. A couple of links which may be helpful, they suggest that they are pre-1979.

Strela retired in 1979 THE SOVIET WATCH INDEX

Paraphrasing, Poljot made 100,000 3017 Strelas in 20 years starting 1959. Poljot History

The 3133 looks like it has only been used in the re-issues.

Deryck


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> The Soviets retired the Strela in 1979, three years after the introduction of their new 3133 caliber


So there is the answer. A three year transition 1976 to 79.

Well done Deryck


----------

